# Adoption paperwork-Diplomatic Relations



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I am beginning the process to adopt my Asawa's son. One of the requirements stated is that my country, Canada, has diplomatic relations with the Philippines. Yes we do, I believe us having an Embassy and Consulate here proves that.

Anyways, my Lawyer is looking for a formal document to include with the application saying that we do. So far I haven't had any luck. My Embassy says talk to Philippine Department of Foreign Affairs. Foreign Affairs says they don't have a doc that they can provide.

Lots of CDN government sites say we have relations but printing off a page from the web isn't really what he is looking for.

So, to anybody who has gone through the process, have you had to provide a document like this as part of it? If so where did you find it.

Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Diplomats they work for each country and the Philippines has diplomatic relations because they have 5 Philippine Consulates throughout Canada, here's the link and locations so if the lawyer needs a document *(lawyer doesn't sound to smart ... I'd worry) * your lawyer needs to get that document from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration or possibly one of it's satellite offices, kind of defeats the purpose of hiring someone to take care of your affairs when he can't figure out such requirements but then again he might not be a lawyer that works with adoptions.

https://www.google.com.ph/search?q=...5,1672791&tbm=lcl&tbs=lf:1,lf_ui:2,lf_pqs:EAE


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Diplomats they work for each country and the Philippines has diplomatic relations because they have 5 Philippine Consulates throughout Canada, here's the link and locations so if the lawyer needs a document *(lawyer doesn't sound to smart ... I'd worry) * your lawyer needs to get that document from the Philippine Bureau of Immigration or possibly one of it's satellite offices, kind of defeats the purpose of hiring someone to take care of your affairs when he can't figure out such requirements but then again he might not be a lawyer that works with adoptions.
> 
> https://www.google.com.ph/search?q=...5,1672791&tbm=lcl&tbs=lf:1,lf_ui:2,lf_pqs:EAE


I think we all know what diplomats are or what they are supposed to be. Looking at your reply I don't think you quite understood the question but disregard the thread, we got it figured out. Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a horrible experience with adoption lawyers here or a lawyer that was supposed to get my kids out so it's a touchy subject for me because I can't stand any professionals in this country, I'd rather pull my teeth out than ask help from any professional or find another way to get things done ... bottom line is I wasn't able to get my kids out so I'm here, happened years ago but I'm still sore at the incredible amount of red tape and buffoonery required to adopt, but from what I've heard Canada is much easier when it comes to adoptions so good on you hope things go well for you and your family ... there could be someone else looking for answers so could you share with us what was needed to prove diplomatic relations between Canada and the Philippines?


----------

